# R.I.P. Gary Speed



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Tragic.


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/12018/7336718/Speed-passes-away


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Hope the rumours are not true. A true professional and nice bloke. A sad shocking loss to the game.


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

Absolutely gutted. Sad to loose such a great pro and fellow Evertonian. RIP Speedo.


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes sad loss to the game he was a hero at Leeds United and my deepest sympathies go to his family and friends.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Bloody sad.


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Bloody hell that's a shock.


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

Shocking news, something must have gone very wrong.


----------



## chris r (Oct 17, 2011)

Couldn't believe it when I read it. What the hell went wrong? Such a great player for my team Leeds, always thought he should come back to Elland Road to manage the team & get us back in the prem. All very sad.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Tragic indeed..................


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

God just got in from bloody shopping and heard about this so sad what a waste of a young life my heart goes out to his wife and children who will have to live with this.

RIP Gary

bowie/// also a Leeds united fan


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

R.I.P Gary Speed 1969-2011

One of the finest midfielders I've ever enjoyed spending my cash on travelling up the M62 to Leeds and watching. He was a shining example of what a professional footballer should be.

I was absolutally gutted watching Robbie Savage on BBC news channel earlier he was in bits but got through the interview, well done mate.

My thoughts are with Gary's family and close friends.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

As a "dyed in the wool" N.U.F.C. fan, this is tragic news indeed. What on earth could have driven this talented family man, to take such a drastic and very final last step?


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Appeared in two FA Cup finals with Newcastle, ............NUFC will always remember


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Always very sad when someone dies young but doubly so when it's a talented man who still had so much to offer,condolences to his family


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I was shocked when I heard this on the news yesterday & it still hasn't really sunk in yet. Very sad loss - my thoughts & condolences to his family.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Nobody can understand this, and I can't pretend to, either.... I am thinking that he must have been in a desperately depressed state to do this, but most reports have him as being upbeat and very positive lately. Perhaps it is the same sort of condition that Marie Osmond's son Michael had. He coped with his depression well for many years, so well that most people were not aware of it, then one day out of the blue things just got too much for him and he took his own life.

Not even the experts really understand what is called 'sudden-onslaught mental illness'. I have read reports of people who describe it as like being swamped by a giant wave at the beach and if that's correct then I can perhaps understand why people give in. As in all cases, though, it brings enormous suffering to those left behind and my heart goes out to his wife and children.

RIP Gary.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Stragely in the news on Saturday was report about Stan Collimore's fight with his mental illness - then this? Just lost for words... :dontgetit:


----------

